# Pastuerizing and chilling milk question



## spindleandwheel (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Tongiht I was chilling my milk after pasteurizing and the bottom of my jar cracked and fell out, so I lost my milk. 

How do you guys do this and what containers work well for it? The jar was not a canning type jar, but I don't know how to get the milk cold enough fast enough for optimum taste and quality. I really don't want to drink raw milk until I am comfortable with the process, and have had my baby (8 months preggers)

How can I chill it down fast enough without breaking my jars?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Allena, Welcome to the forum 

I use my stainless steal milk tote for pasteurizing and chilling. You could also use a stainless steal stock pot.

Christy


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I pasteurize in a bit stainless steel pot. Then, set the pot in the kitchen sink and surround it with ice and water till it's cool enough to put in jars or process into cheese.


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Stainless steel is great for chilling/warming things. Especially in a water bath. The smaller the container the faster it will chill. Glass jars worked ok for me but I wasn't putting hot milk in them, just warm from the goat and then ice water bath.


----------

